# Changer icon MacBook dans le Finder



## skaka (16 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde,
je cherche désespérément comment changer l'icon de mon MacBook dans le Finder (pas le dock). C'est l'icon dans la barre latérale de gauche que je cherche à changer. Celui dans la partie "APPAREILS".
J'ai bien essayé par les moyens habituels, mais ça ne veut rien savoir. Impossible de coller l'icon de mon choix.. en jpg, png, gif...
Existe-t-il un dossier où se trouve cet icon ?
Merci par avance.
Bonne soirée,
Julien


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

/Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/CoreTypes.bundle "Afficher le contenu du paquet"/Contents/Resources/com.apple.macbook-white.icns ou autres ça dépend de ton MacBook.
Fais une sauvegarde !


----------



## skaka (16 Mars 2009)

Merci, je vais aller regarder ça


----------



## skaka (17 Mars 2009)

En fait, il s'agit d'un MacBook dont la carte mère a été changée, alors je ne sais pas si ça a une incidence, mais du coup, l'icon qui est actuellement dans le finder, est celui d'un écran display (un ancien avec le tour gris). Et cet icon n'est pas dans ce dossier.
J'ai cherché dans d'autre dossiers, mais sans trouver.
Pourtant mon Mac Mini qui a aussi une carte mère changée (haha... sacré Refurb...  ) a bien le bon icon dans le finder.
Du coup, j'ai bien trouvé tous les icons des différents ordi Apple, mais pas celui qu'il me faut changer.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Oui il n'y a même pas l'icône des MacBook Unibody.


----------



## skaka (17 Mars 2009)

Bé ça je sais pas.. le mien est plus vieux que ça 
Par contre, vu que j'ai cet icon qui s'affiche, c'est qu'il est bien quelque part... je vais continuer à chercher... mais c'est pas simple.


----------



## skaka (18 Mars 2009)

Bon en fait, je n'avais pas les yeux en face des trous. L'icon est bien dedans. Après, je ne sais pas pourquoi mon Mac Book (noir) a pris celui là par défaut (l'icon de l'écran apple).. Bref, j'ai du le remplacer par celui d'un Mac Book... et ça marche.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

Tant mieux, petit bug ça arrive (avant on avait tous un iMac comme icône ).


----------

